# white skunk



## Kybudz (Sep 12, 2012)

This is my own experiment. Lemon skunk fem x white widow male pollen. Vegged undr 400 watt mh 3weeks but they all look to have. Taken ww pheno. Lanky unlike lemon. Flowering today is63. Days under1000 watt tent


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 12, 2012)

Forgot pics lol


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Sep 12, 2012)

They look great. How many do you have?


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice sir. +rep


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 12, 2012)

Three of them. But i have some other in tent just starting to pre flower. But they are good genetic i post pics when lights come on. Yhey are dinafem ww ,delisious seeds critical sensi star,world off seeds alquimista plus few auto's


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 12, 2012)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Very nice sir. +rep


Nice set up sir and plants. Rep to u


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 12, 2012)

Futondithnkafo. Dont jack my thread with spam


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 12, 2012)

This is for serious grower to look and comment .as soon mod sees these bs post will be removed. Sorry fellow stoners 1 in every crowd.


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks mods for moving that bs


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 13, 2012)

Few more pics


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 13, 2012)

nice looking plants man!! shitty camera tho!! nice avatar too lol


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah its smartphone camera 8mp.need buy me a good camera. Thanks pal lil rep 4 u


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 13, 2012)

8mp is pretty good ona phine all my pics suck too lol


----------



## bridelmar (Sep 13, 2012)

Kybudz said:


> This is my own experiment. Lemon skunk fem x white widow male pollen. Vegged undr 400 watt mh 3weeks but they all look to have. Taken ww pheno. Lanky unlike lemon. Flowering today is63. Days under1000 watt tent


I have a female plant, 2 feet tall it has no branches whatsoever its all just all buds,, and the leaves are just one at a time here and there,, do you know what type of plant this is?


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 13, 2012)

Its a shitty one that started flowering early or u didnt start it soon enough and also more than likely has a lack of nitrogen and thats y its spitting those one leaves. But if cud be a number of things.


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 13, 2012)

Like above said


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 17, 2012)

Just few pics


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 17, 2012)

Forgot pics. LOL


----------



## Xrangex (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn dude, I am fucking loving those buds! They look swole as shit, are they dense or kind of airy?


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 18, 2012)

Tightening up pretty good . But they r sativa dominant. Still goodtight buds .just dont know enough about crossing. I was hoping they would take indica traits. But im pleased with my first seed dabbling. Clip bottom limb let dry.u sure feeel the indica in it.think i leave seed breeding to professional


----------



## bigrake (Sep 18, 2012)

There it is that FIRE! plants look-in good


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol. Yeah had upgrade on phone.got playin with camera 8mega pixel.also found macro settings on it. Just need adjust my macro settings.thanks bigrake rep u when i can my man..


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 18, 2012)

If u Cud get them pics clear those buds wud look soooo much better lol


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm working on learning about macro pictures. I'll have it figured out before my preflower plants get buds showing .....thanks bigrake
....must spread Rep around before giving u again


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 18, 2012)

How long have they been going since seed?


----------



## bigrake (Sep 18, 2012)

No problem with the 8 mega pix you should be able to get a good pic up close. I think that shit look good now, I'M just saying lol but if they won't better gotta give it to em.


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 18, 2012)

CashCrops said:


> How long have they been going since seed?


popped seeds in june put 1 in flower july14th . Other two begin flower july22nd. Vegged approxmatly 5 weeks in veg. 1st one from july thursday make 10 weeks and she is ready but whats. Two more days. So other two need app.2weeks .got some good seeds that i did not breed giving up on that. Buy all fem seeds . But thats a seperate thread.......kybudz


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool man! the pics look real nice.


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 20, 2012)

Well cut the oldest experiment seed plant.got2and half zip. Sure surprise me with dry weight. But it was swelled up 50 cloudy. But its not rock hard buds.guess thats sativa trait came out.good high not couch lock indica. Like i like.guess leave seed breeding to the pros.


----------



## Kybudz (Sep 21, 2012)

But she still lay you back . Couple shot of her sisters buds round as soda cans think i let them go 2more weeks


----------

